# denso 720cc injectors on rb26dett max bhp ?



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

does anyone know what they max out at ?


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

really rough rule of thumb 1cc=1bhp...


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

ru' said:


> really rough rule of thumb 1cc=1bhp...




:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## moosedoog (Jul 13, 2006)

but you dont really want to be using them at 100% duty so take a bit off that!!!!


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

The rule of thumb already accounts for that


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

and i assume thats at standard fuel pressure ....turn it up and they should good for even more.. should the need arise.... you could run 600-650 hp with plenty of headroom


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

plenty of fuel for running gt2860-5s then


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

i use these with those turbos and they are crack on and do 600hp fine


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

im running 750cc with my -5s.plenty scope left..720ccs safe as for 600 to 650 fly bhp


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

its all in the mapping :thumbsup:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

for some reason I found them to be lacking to supply my 2860-5s. Then again, I run nearly 2 bars of boost.

I finally settled in with RC 1000cc injectors and are quite happy with them. I use at most about 70% duty, but I've got all the headroom in the world, I don't have to run higher rail pressures, I've got upgradability, and because they are disc-type, the lag time is very fast - instead of adding lag compared to stock, you have to _subtract_.


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

I have 700cc Densos, about 425hp, and I hit about 90% duty when I really push it.


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

Daryl TunerLab said:


> I have 700cc Densos, about 425hp, and I hit about 90% duty when I really push it.


mate you should get nearly that hp from the standard injectors..!!


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

jesus!

i have 550hp with 700cc sards and hit 79% tops!!!

you certainly have a fuel hungry map!


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

Daryl TunerLab said:


> I have 700cc Densos, about 425hp, and I hit about 90% duty when I really push it.


i ran [email protected] safely before with stock pump, injectors and a tomei fpr


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

670 at the crank with 700cc injectors ....
never seen higher than 85%
slightly higher than factory rail pressure.


----------

